#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  zoekfunctie?>

## wes340

halle mod en de rest!
Als ik de zoek functie wil gebruiken kan ik alleen kiezen voor zoek in onderwerp! !
Hoe kan dit?
Want normaal kan ik bijvoorbeeld in typen plaklaminaatofzo en dan krijg je een topic het woord plaklaminaat instaat!
Maar nu kan ik alleen in onderwerp komen !
Geef aub aan of het aan mij ligt!

greets wesley

laters!

ja ehh verbeter me maar als ik fout zit!!

----------


## B-there

Yep.. Ik heb volgens mij het zelfde probleem..

----------


## wes340

ehh moderator? heb je antwoord please?
ik wil niet aan dringen maarja hij is toch wel handig!

laters!

ja ehh verbeter me maar als ik fout zit!!

----------


## moderator

Zeg, als je haast heb neem ja maar de bus!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Nee zonder dollen, ik heb ook nog een full-time baan, net als de andere moderators. We besteden met zn allen wel veel tijd op de forums maar er zijn ook wel eens tijden dat er ff geen moderator online is.

Zo erg veel haast heeft jou vraag ook niet neem ik aan.

waarom doet de zoekfunctie het alleen maar in de onderwerpregel:
Zoeken kan alweer enige tijd alleen maar in het onderwerp omdat de bandbreedte die beschikbaar is voor het forum niet onbeperkt is.

Als je kijkt naar het aantal postings dan snap je ook dat het onwijs veel bandbreedte kost als 50 personen tegelijk gebruik maken van de zoekfunctie, en bijvoorbeeld gaan zoeken op "amplifier+versterker".

Het forum wordt met veel plezier gehost door J&H, het kost ze best een flinke som geld om het spul te laten performen en een verbeterde zoekfunctie is momenteel niet in het vooruitzicht.

D.m.v de FAQ hebben we geprobeerd om de onderwerpen op trefwoord beter in kaart te brengen, eigenlijk zou dat nog een keer gedaan moeten worden... (liefhebbers?)

Je kunt de zoekfunctie dus heel eenvoudig beter laten werken door jouw onderwerp een duidelijke nam te geven die de lading van jouw onderwerp dekt.

zo genoeg antwoord?

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## pieterjan

Hoii modd,

ALs je voor de FAQ mensen nodig hebt je weet me te berijken !!

-----------------------
Pieter-jan Jochems

----------


## wes340

ehh srry voor mijn laatste reactie mod ik snap het wel.
en ja nou dan zal ik de woorden maar zo algemeen mogelijk maken.
toch bedankt!

greets wesley


(ehh mod ik heb het al veranderd toch bedankt)

----------

